# Sable breeder in the Pacific Northwest?



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi guys!

I've been checking the boards out for awhile now and wanted to ask for some tips. I am looking for a breeder in the Pacific Northwest area and I'm willing to travel as far as Northern CA and Idaho to find a puppy. I'm looking to get a sable male puppy ready in June. I know color is secondary to a good demeanor but I am in love with the look of sable GSDs! I'm looking for a good companion GSD. I am familiar with GSDs and currently have an older GSD. Does anyone have any recommendations or know of any litters ready at about that time? I'm hoping to spend between $1000 and $1500. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Fortunately, sable is an incredibly common color so you can be choosy about things like health and temperament.  What are your plans with this dog? Sport? Jogging buddy? Companion for a family or just a single person?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

There are so many as sable is a dominant color in working lines. It's sort of like saying you want a yellow lab. It would help if you would describe what you are looking for temperament-wise, your plans, and what your past experience is.


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Pretty much just a good companion dog. I won't be doing sports with him but I would be taking him out jogging and hiking sometimes. I don't want an aggressive dog but a good watchdog with a medium drive rather than a high drive. Lastly I prefer dark or black sable. That's pretty much it! I just want a good natured, pretty GSD puppy in June or so


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Vom Banach in Washington State. I know one of these dogs and they are amazing. If it were not so far I would have one. May be a little more than 1500 but not much and you do not have to pay for shipping. Also Schraderhaus in Washinton. I may have spelled that wrong. Do not know them but I have read many reviews...on this forum and others that do like these dogs. I would not be afraid to get a dog from either of these in this area.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I second vom Banach and Schraderhaus (personal experience). My dog is amazing


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Kolibri Weingarten breeds for the temperament you want. They are going to have a litter with sables this summer. Her dogs are the most friendly I have met for being shepherds.


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

I've actually tried getting in contact with both Vom Banach and Schraderhaus via email and calling but neither have gotten back to me. I would actually love a Schraderhaus dog as I think they're beautiful and have heard only good things about them. 

I'll check out your suggestion, Kaimeju. Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Check out Grunheide.

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys. I got ahold of Julie from Vom Banach and would LOVE one of her puppies but they're much higher than my $1500 budget. She's great to talk to though and I plan on getting a pup from her in the future. 

I got a hold of Donna from Kolibri and she's got a litter due around the time I'm looking so I'll either go with her or Kistha Haus down in California. She's got a litter coming up too and I don't mind a ten hour drive  does anyone know about Kistha? I've seen good things said about them on this forum.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I know the father of Donna's next litter. If the breeding takes and you get a pup, they will be half-siblings with mine!


----------



## besaid (Mar 26, 2015)

That's awesome, Kaimeju! I haven't placed the deposit yet but I have decided to go with her dogs. I'll be getting a puppy from the Orion x Rayne litter born on March 31st. How do you like your dog? Do you have a pic?


----------



## BAppel (Apr 16, 2015)

*Any word?*

I was also looking for breeders on the west coast, Vom Banach and Shraderhaus are high on my list. What swayed you to Kolibri? PLease share any details! I'm very excited!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like besaid went with Kistha Haus.


----------

